# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core >  How to stop background music?

## HarshShah

I have an asp.net application where music plays automatically when the page loads (see code below). One of the options on the page, when clicked, will open a new page in a new window. In that window there is a video that plays. The problem is that the background music is playing along with the sound from the video. I need a way to pause the background music for about 3 minutes while the video plays. How would I accomplish that?

Code upon page load:

  <div id="audio_playMain">
            <audio id="audio_file_main" autoplay loop runat="server">
  <source src="/Images/Just_Feeling_Great_full_mix.mp3" type="audio/mpeg">
</audio>  

Thanks in advance!!

----------


## jmcilhinney

You have posted in a CodeBank forum, which are for sharing working code snippets rather than asking questions. I have asked the mods to move this thread to a more appropriate forum. Please do not create a duplicate in the meantime.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Moved

----------

